# 6.5" in a-pillar, dual 6.5" pod for door... or??



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Been watching a lot of youtube videos on fiberglassing door panels and a-pillars. I can definitely do it, probably won't look as good but the process seems straight forward.

The problem is, this dude only posts suburbans and tahoe's and he only makes a panel for under the arm rest which my car does not have so the method he does will not really work and I can't find ANY videos on anything custom in an HHR. The only known dual speaker setup I've seen was 4x 6.5" for an hhr and I don't think I can buy those anymore...

If you're familiar with an HHR at all. You'll know that there is a perfect spot for a 6.5" between the sail panel and the a-pillar. I know I could just tape off the dash and make a pod that fits into that easily (relatively) 

I can get some pics tomorrow and place a 6.5" there and you'll see it would actually fit nicely and not create any (further) blind spots.

The other option is one of those half-assed dual 6.5" mdf panels that mount outside of the door panel. This would actually be ideal since that is about all you can get away with without the sound wave path being blocked by the seats. 

I've already got a mock up set of a-pillars from the junkyard and can probably find door panels too. 

I'm not completely against a smaller speaker in the a-pillar but I would likely need 2x 3" or 4" to get the output I'm looking for.

Crossing the mids at 150hz or higher is not an issue for me. 

My 2 other thoughts were mounting a higher power 6.5" or 8" outside of the door panel. 

Unless someone has an idea of where I can mount a second 6.5" on the door? The little storage cutout under the arm rest seems like a decent spot but I'll have to check tomorrow. 

Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't remember the setups, but I've seen a Brax dealer in Germany who has a thing for HHRs, he's imported like 4 of them, with builds of different complexity. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Found it:



https://www.facebook.com/carhififischer/?show_switched_toast=0&show_invite_to_follow=0&show_switched_tooltip=0&show_podcast_settings=0&show_community_transition=0&show_community_review_changes=0





https://www.facebook.com/Car-Hifi-Fischer-229973420352073/


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Damn I wish I still used facebook 

I found them on yoo toob. Kinda extreme lol. But very nice.

I did manage to find this though. 

This might be perfect. Does anyone know how I would go about something like this? 

Specifically, where and how to tie into everything under the arm rest/grey stripe like they did?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Decided to go with 2 prv 6mr500's 8 ohm. Will be getting 200w rms each. Ran 16awg copper in the doors so they will be getting a full run of 16awg (no connecting to stock tiny wire in the door)

Next step will be a more powerful amplifier. If that doesn't work then I'll go with multiple mid options.


----------

